# after the whole enrollement procedure



## Yan (2 Jun 2004)

Wassup....

                  For you guys that r all done with the hole procedure including that your medical is back from Borden, how long did it take before they call  to offer u a job and how long in between the call and the actual day your leaving.....I know it is not the same for everybody but I would just like to hearfrom your personal experiences.....

Thx


----------



## jutes85 (2 Jun 2004)

Lets see here, I finished all the recruiting in August and I've been waiting ever since. If they don't start a fall course for my trade (Avionics Tech), shit will definitely hit the fan. At this point, I have no problem telling the CF to basically F*ck off, I have better things to do then wait a year to get into a joke of an Air Force.


----------



## Trav (2 Jun 2004)

I finished everything as of march 15, and am still waiting for an offer. I know that isnt too long of a wait, but I originally applied over a year ago. I certainly understand how Jutes is feeling, and I really NEED an offer to show up sooner rather than later, but of course its out of my hands. 

I dont think I will be telling the forces to "f#@% off" though, not quite there yet.


----------



## Yan (2 Jun 2004)

Yeah I know how you feel to.....The worst is to wait without having any clue when you will be call


----------



## Da_man (2 Jun 2004)

i waited two weeks... after 7 months of enrollement procedure


----------



## yot (2 Jun 2004)

my testes and interview were done between Dec 2003 and Jan 2004. Only my security check processed little be longer. And I got my call last Thursday for sworn in.


----------



## Baskin (2 Jun 2004)

:boring: i Finished all my stuff about 3 weeks ago and i called today and my medical hasn't even gotten back yet.The waitings killing me they said i'd make it to basic at meaford for the summer and that leaves June 27 i believe  :-[


----------



## rdschultz (2 Jun 2004)

yot said:
			
		

> my testes



heheh


----------



## yot (2 Jun 2004)

hoser said:
			
		

> yot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 ??? :- anything wrong?? sry if I type something u don't understand, forgive me if I am not a good english speaker.


----------



## Tyrnagog (2 Jun 2004)

snicker...

yot... do a google on "testes"...

than you will see why hoser chuckled.

hoser... get your mind out of the gutter.  Seriously..   ;D


----------



## Tracker (2 Jun 2004)

jutes said:
			
		

> Lets see here, I finished all the recruiting in August and I've been waiting ever since. If they don't start a fall course for my trade (Avionics Tech), crap will definitely hit the fan. At this point, I have no problem telling the CF to basically F*ck off, I have better things to do then wait a year to get into a joke of an Air Force.



What was the reason for the holdup?  If you are tired of waiting to get into our joke of an airforce, try Air Canada.


----------



## rdschultz (2 Jun 2004)

yot said:
			
		

> hoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually, your english is alrigh (way better than my french, say), you just spelled the word wrong, in a somewhat funny way.  

No worries though, I wasn't trying to make fun of you or anything, just making light of the situation.


----------



## jutes85 (2 Jun 2004)

Tracker said:
			
		

> jutes said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have no idea what the hold-up is. I'm qualified enough for the trade, I just don't know what is going on, and the sad thing is, they can't tell me when the course starts. You have to understand that if I wait too long, and don't make it, I can't get the college courses I want for next year. So it may turn out that I'll pay and prepare to go to college, but then they call me and tell me that I'm in. So there is over ten grand gone for nothing. Something has really got to be done to the recruiting process in these forces.

I don't know why you mentioned Air Canada, since it's not an Air Force, but as an Airline, its a disaster to the Canadian Airline Industry.


----------



## George Wallace (2 Jun 2004)

You all have to realize that the Liberals have been cutting the CF back all these years.   With fewer people to process and then train Recruits, it takes longer.   It is so bad now that Recruits and other Military Courses are being contracted out to Civilian Agencies.   Does that sound very 'Military' to you?

Perhaps, if the Conservatives win, and they increase the Canadian Forces by 20,000, then perhaps the Enrollment Process will be quicker as then perhaps there will be more people to do the processing and Training.  Until something like that happens, you'll just have to wait.

Patience Grasshoppers! ;D

GW


----------



## Tracker (2 Jun 2004)

jutes said:
			
		

> Tracker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Perhaps we have had enough people apply for this occupation that we can be selective about who we take in and you were not competitive enough to be selected.  Maybe we need forty recruits to start an occupational training course and we don't have that many yet.  People who are already qualified may have applied for this occupation, who would you take, someone who is already qualified or someone you have to train?  It is not always the recruiting proccess that is at fault, they are only responsible for basic training, the Airforce is responsible for running their own training.  

There are other options open to you.  If you go to college to get your diploma, we might take you on as a semi-skilled applicant in the future.  We may also pay for your college education in a program similar to ROTP only for NCMs (NCM SEP).

When I mentioned Air Canada, I did it with a certain amount of sarcasm, if you are tired of waiting for our joke of an Air Force (your future employer?), then see if someone else (Air Canada), can offer you a better deal in the Avionics field.  I doubt it.

I understand your frustration, you are not alone, but you must understand that the military will do what it feels is best for itself.  What is the nearest CFRC to you?


----------



## jutes85 (2 Jun 2004)

> We may also pay for your college education in a program similar to ROTP only for NCMs (NCM SEP).



I asked my recruiting center about this and they had no idea what I was talking about. They said that under no curcumstances, they will train me. I know this is not true because there is a program in Canadore College in North Bay that has a partership with the Air Force.



> What is the nearest CFRC to you?



Kelowna.


----------



## yot (2 Jun 2004)

comeon... just the e behind the test......


----------



## jutes85 (3 Jun 2004)

> comeon... just the e behind the test......



?


----------



## yot (3 Jun 2004)

sry, just a post for the first page


----------



## unreal (3 Jun 2004)

I just finished the last of the tests today, the interview and the PT.  I was told to expect a phone call from the 6th field engineer regiment within 2 weeks.  Apparently my medical isn't back, and they say that I'll still make it for BMQ in Chilliwack on June 28.


----------



## yot (3 Jun 2004)

can't believe that there still have a spot... however, I can do the bmq this summer.. still have school


----------



## danielbouchard (13 Mar 2005)

keep hope I have call my regional recruting center (quebec) and the sergent tel to me: u on the next list for call in april, i hope its reel!!!! 

God bless the great canada!!!


----------



## NiTz (14 Mar 2005)

I finished my tests on Feb 4th, waited a month for my med to come back and i'm merit listed since march 9th (the day my med came back). I expect a call ASAP but I won't get my hopes up too much, since the recruiting process is still a pain in the ass. Good luck to you all and keep us informed of your status!


Cheers! :warstory:


----------



## Brando304 (14 Mar 2005)

Damn those liberals, I hate those bastarts...


----------



## NiTz (15 Mar 2005)

Me too.. it's hard to believe that with such instability in the world that the recruiting process motto is still : "hurry up and wait"... Plus, what will they do with the 5000 other recruits ? It's already a pain in the ass to apply in the forces, how will they handle 5000 new applications? I hate them (liberals).


Cheers!


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (15 Mar 2005)

I wonder how many applicants that have been waiting  a long time give up and move on to something else or become "turned off" by the recruiting process. 

Like any other employer, I am sure they must receive a stack of apps a mile high. They have to go through them carefully so they don't waste money & ensure that they get the best possible person for the job. I can appreciate their position.

What I find frustrating is if you ask five people the same question, you get three different answers.   The worst is hearing "I don't know who told you that!"     :-\


----------



## NiTz (15 Mar 2005)

I don't know for you, but if they didn't call me in 6 months i'll say fuck off and get back to my civvy life. I can't waste my entire life waiting for the phone to ring ! I understand they have lots of applicants, but as you said, how many of them wich would have been oustanding soldiers got turned off because of the recruiting process? This talent the CF will never benefit of, just because of their lack of understanding.

They don't know how you can be motivated when you just handed you application form, they don't know you'd like to start tomorrow if possible! What they surely don't know is that the motivation slowly fades away as the months passes... Then they end with an unmotivated or really pissed off person who's not even sure if they still want the job or not... it's really sad in my view.


just my 2 cents.. 

Cheers!


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (15 Mar 2005)

Nitz,

There is no doubt in my mind that they have lost countless outstanding people that could have served. 

I guess their view is - if you give up; we don't want you. Also, if you give up, there are others in line.   The unfortunate part is time flies and we all have mouths to feed. I guess if you can grab a "civi detail" and wait for the call that is your best hope. I hate to use the phrase we have all heard before but "It depends on how bad you want it" Chin up lad.

Having said that, it does make me wonder how they are going to satisfy such an ambitious recruiting drive (given the new budget) under the current infrastructure.


----------



## NiTz (15 Mar 2005)

GoodRow said:
			
		

> Nitz,
> 
> There is no doubt in my mind that they have lost countless outstanding people that could have served.
> 
> ...



I totally agree with you there. By chance, i already have a well-paid civvy job to help pass the time 
The infrastructure will never be able to process so much applications. I heard they were only 2 doctors reviewing medicals in Borden (not sure if this is true). Plus, there are already lots of people on PAT platoons waiting for their training, what will happend if they rush in 5000 new applicants over 5 years? A disaster. IMHO, they'll need to reorganise the whole thing, from the start to the end.


Cheers


----------

